# ISLAM THE RELIGION OF PEACE?? TAKE A QUIZ AND SEE



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

1. The group that killed 201 people in Madrid's train bombings (Mar. 2004) is:
a. The Greatful Dead 
b. The Jacksons 
c. Al-Qaida Muslims

2. The sniper that killed 10 people in Maryland (Oct. 2002) is:
a. A disgruntled K-mart employee 
b. A member of the NRA hunting club 
c. A Muslim

3. The Chechnians which held 700 hostages in Russia (Oct. 2002) are:
a. South American explorers with a sense for adventure. 
b. Muslims

4. The terrorists who blew up a disco in Bali killing 202 civilians (Oct. 2002) were:
a. Cartoon characters from an upcoming Disney feature 
b. Muslims

5. Over 1000 Israelis, men, women and children, have been murdered by snipers and homicide-suicide-bombers who were:
a. Little green people from a planet far far away
b. Muslims

6. The 19 men who crashed 3 airliners against the World Trade Center and Pentagon killing more than 3000 people (Sept. 2001) were:
a. Buddhist monks who wanted to stop being 'One with nature'
b. Muslims

7. Out of the 14 current world conflicts 11 involve:
a. Enraged battered housewives vs. Madona wanna-be's.
b. Muslims

8. In Kashmir and Butan, Indians are being slaughtered by:
a. Hindus who can't get Baywatch on cable-tv
b. Muslims

9. The dude who wanted to blow up an airplane with a bomb in his shoe (December 2001) is:
a. A disgruntled employee of Payless shoe stores.
b. A Muslim

10. The country which finances Al-Quaeda, the Chechens, the Palestinian Al Aqsa Brigades, The Hezbollah, the Indonesian terrorist cells, home of Bin Laden, and whose leaders have been invited to George Bush's farm in Texas is:
a. The imperialist regime of Costa Rica (those thugs!!)
b. Saudi Arabia - Home of Islam

11. Saudi Arabia's only permitted religion is:
a. Dianetics or Jamaican weed-worship
b. Islam including the old time favorite "Female Circumcision"

12. The United Nations is controlled by countries who believe in:
a. Jews who are into Saddo-masochism and self-condemnations
b. The rule of Islam

13. Israelis who believe in co-existence with fellow Muslim Palestinians are:
a. Intellectuals and free-thinkers that are a step above the rest of us.

* If you answered 'a' to any of the above you are:
a. Not that smart
b. Legally insane
c. A Muslim

Not that we forgot to mention:

The Arab MUSLIM militias, known as the Janjaweed in Sudan killing mostly civilians and burning there villages









Another atrocity involving Sudan where this genocide has killed almost 2 million plus !!!! By who??? Northern Muslim Slave Traders!!! These are Civilians, mostly women and children, with their husbands slain have little ability to resist and are being sold into slavery to the northern Sudan Muslims and the eastern emirates

The US embassy in Nairobi was demolished in a 1998 homicide-bombing blast blamed on al-Qaida which killed 219 people, most of them Kenyan.

The homicide-bomber who blew himself up in a hotel in Mombasa killing 13 Israeli tourists, 2 of them children and 3 local workers on November 2002.

The multiple homicide-bombers in Iraq who blew themselves up and killed countless victims at the UN headquarters.

The homicide-bomber who blew himself up while ramming an ambulance filled with explosives into the Red Cross hospital in Baghdad on October, 2003.

Not that we forgot to mention:

The US embassy in Nairobi was demolished in a 1998 homicide-bombing blast blamed on al-Qaida which killed 219 people, most of them Kenyan.

The homicide-bomber who blew himself up in a hotel in Mombasa killing 13 Israeli tourists, 2 of them children and 3 local workers on November 2002.

The multiple homicide-bombers in Iraq who blew themselves up and killed countless victims at the UN headquarters.

The homicide-bomber who blew himself up while ramming an ambulance filled with explosives into the Red Cross hospital in Baghdad on October, 2003.

OVER 20 Muslims have blown themselves up in Iraq alone "to enter paradise with the skulls of the infidels". Islam is a sick and perverted pseudo-religion. If there is no love and respect for human life, not even one's own, the philosophy that causes such mentality is intrinsically evil.

January 29th, 2004 a Muslim homicide bomber blew himself up in a crowded bus in Jerusalem, killing 10 and wounding 50, many women and children. This at the time when Israel freed 436 Arabs from jail in exchange for 3 dead soldiers and one businessman.

Over 1000 Israeli men, women and children have been murdered by homicide-bombers in buses, pizza parlors, restaurants and bus stops.

During the Sabbath on November 15th, 2003 a multiple car bombing in Istanbul targeting two Jewish synagogues killing at least 20 people including women and children while they were praying.

The bomb that ripped through a commuter train near Rostov-on-Don, Russia, near the region of Chechnya, Dec. 5, 2003, killing 36 people and wounding dozens of others.

Islam, the religion of love and peace









Its interesting that even the moderate non violent muslims. I find are sypathetic to there terroist brethren


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

muslims can blow me!







yeah and you know whats funny,these crazy mutha fkrs think they are going to have 70 virgins waiting for them on the other side...poor little girls huh?i think their turbins are wrapped too tight!!







this is going to turn into a holy war, a whole new crusade!!!!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

This thread is very very wrong. And should be closed immediatley.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Dude u dont know sh*t, talk about ignorant, and if your american i wouldnt be suprised, with all the propaganda being spread around,

I dont deny that Muslims or so-called muslims commited these vile deeds, nor do i justify them. but the actions of individuals dosent make a entire religion evil, for instance, how many % of the worlds entire muslim population was involved in those deeds?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread shows a lot of ignorance to the muslim religion. It makes me sad that you would sum up their religion in such a way that degrades them.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Some of they are but to talk sh*t like this?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WOW, i got all the right answers, imagine that..

probably because I'm not a tree-hugging hippie liberal ..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Would someone name something good about Islam then? If some of you think its a good religion..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

To blame muslims for these events is like blaming christians for the holocaust, world war 1, and 2. The depletion of the ozone layer, vietnam, the killing feilds, the rape of nanking, the deforestation of south america, the extinction of the dodo, the genocide of native americans, ect.

put on your dunce cap.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I failed. I thought they were all a's.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> if your american i wouldnt be suprised, with all the propaganda being spread around,


Hey, come on now. Im American and can see through it. As well with plenty other Americans.

Due to us having over 5000 members and some of them even of the muslim religion, Im going to close this out of respect. They dont deserve to have their religion trashed talked on our forum.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lets have a positive debate here. If you feel this is offensive, its an opportunity to educate those members on their prejudices...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

dammit i got them all wrong.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

To sum up my opinion, i will only state this.

hitler was a christian.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

how come you never provide original sources for your postings? I asked you twice in another thread for a link about the kerry argument, you never gave me that link.

http://www.whybejewish.org/


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slylie said:


> To sum up my opinion, i will only state this.
> 
> hitler was a christian.


 Actually he wasnt. Hitler believed in the occult.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Dude u dont know sh*t, talk about ignorant, and if your american i wouldnt be suprised, with all the propaganda being spread around,
> 
> I dont deny that Muslims or so-called muslims commited these vile deeds, nor do i justify them. but the actions of individuals dosent make a entire religion evil, for instance, how many % of the worlds entire muslim population was involved in those deeds?


 True I might not know sh*t.... But Mohammed was a terrorist. I read enough of the history of his life, written by both Muslims and non-Muslims, that he was a violent man, a man of war." And a man of greed had amassed fabulous wealth for himself, his family, and his tribe by looting caravans and Jewish settlements.
So is it any wonder that his followers do the same?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

User said:


> Would someone name something good about Islam then? If some of you think its a good religion..


 Damn Political correctness is flowing in this thread, maybe that why knowone can answer my question.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > To sum up my opinion, i will only state this.
> ...


 He made several statements in his speeches that he beleived in god and was a christian.

Anyways, my point is its iggnorant to blame an entire religion.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Another retarded thread, I'm surprised at the amount of idiots that believe these things. You could easily make up the same sh*t about any other culture.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW, not like I agree with that website or anything... but this image is funny in its propoganda.. LOL










Kinda a really low budget version of this:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Would someone name something good about Islam then? If some of you think its a good religion..
> ...


 I sure as hell can't answer it


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

With BraveHeart007 in the thread, there is no possiblity for a positive debate. This topic should be closed out of the sheer respect for others.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

This isn't even a real debate, its more like harassment of a religion. If we're going to do Islam today, can we do Christianity, Judaism, Bhuddism and the others later this week?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

seharebo said:


> With BraveHeart007 in the thread, there is no possiblity for a positive debate. This topic should be closed out of the sheer respect for others.


 whats the point of having a message board if you can not attempt to refute someones bias stupidity?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

to braveheart 007, i clould humor you and everyone one else with an itelligent debate , but you don't pose an intelligent debate, you are slamming a religion and people based on your small mind and apparent ignorance, if you'd take your head out of your ass and see that those are unfortunate incidents and are a group of religious extremists. NOT ALL MUSLIMS are violent and bend the religion like that most are nice beautiful people.

Braveheart you have proved your stupidity in my book, your a complete idiot.

So shut the f*ck up, go watch some hill-billy special on shooting ducks, and then you can go vote for Bush.

-Obie


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > To sum up my opinion, i will only state this.
> ...


"I am now as before a Catholic and will always remain so."

( Adolf Hitler, from John Toland [Pulitzer Prize winner], Adolf Hitler, New York: Anchor Publishing, 1992, p. 507. )


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sofa N Obie said:


> So shut the f*ck up, go watch some hill-billy special on shooting ducks, and then you can go vote for Bush.


 LOL. Im voting for Bush. I aint no stinkin' hillbilly hear! Plus, Bush here is good friend with dem der Muslims!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 What he said and what he was are 2 completely different things.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ive spent time in a few muslim countries and found them to be very friendly and warm people. Its too bad the muslims that do preach hate and violence create an image for unworldly people that they are all evil.

I seriously doubt braveheart007 or anyone bashing muslims has ever spent time in a muslim country, or even with a muslim person.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.



> So shut the f*ck up, go watch some hill-billy special on shooting ducks, and then you can go vote for Bush


WTF?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

you know the old saying, "Never Judge a book by its cover"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > So shut the f*ck up, go watch some hill-billy special on shooting ducks, and then you can go vote for Bush.
> ...


 Looks like Bush is giving him the noodle handshake. Doesnt even look like hes trying to shake hands with the dude.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

User said:


> Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I beleive we already have.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 read up little one:



> "Creation is not finished. Man is clearly approaching a phase of metamorphosis. The earlier human species has already reached the stage of dying out.... All of the force of creation will be concentrated in a new species... [which] will surpass infinitely modern man.... Do you understand now the profound meaning of our National Socialist movement?" (Adolf Hitler, quoted by Hermann Rauschning, _Hitler ma'a dit [Hitler Speaks]_ p.147, translated in _The Occult and the Third Reich_, Jean & Michel Angebert, p.178.)


http://www.freemasonrywatch.org/thenewage.html


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

User said:


> Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What will bringing up a 'few good things about islam' do? how about you bring up a few good things about other relegions?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know a single thing about Muslims but this is deffinately a retarded thread. You could write a hundred questions like that about any country or religion in the world. e.g. uk

Which country started the slave trade?
Which country started the second world war?

to be honest i can't think of any good ones but you get the idea. You have to realise that every country and person has faults and knit picking at them doesn't help anyone. I'm sure america as a country has done more damage than saudi arabia or wherever muslims are from.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slylie said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.
> ...


 I'm not the one standing up for Islam, am I? No.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> I don't know a single thing about Muslims but this is deffinately a retarded thread. You could write a hundred questions like that about any country or religion in the world. e.g. uk
> 
> Which country started the slave trade?
> Which country started the second world war?


 Now we are getting somewhere. The power of rhetoric revealed!!!


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

User said:


> Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What makes you think anything he said was debatable?

He points all these bombings and terrorist activites to muslims. The hell is that suppose to mean? I can easily make up a list of Christian "terrorists" in the past decade that have killed others. Oklahoma bombing anyone?

He is trying to connect terrorism with a religion which is incredibly false. He can't prove that in that the religion BELIEVES in killing. No religion believes in mass murdering of women in children, though he is too ignorant to see this as well as anyone else who reads that crap. They connect in their tiny little minds "Muslim + Terror = Islam the terror religion" but fail to see anything else between.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

insomnia said:


> The hell is that suppose to mean? I can easily make up a list of Christian "terrorists" in the past decade that have killed others. Oklahoma bombing anyone??


Very good.

Those people that release Sarin on the Tokyo subway weren't Muslim were they?

Would the KKK be considered terrorists?? They are most definatly Christian.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

User said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 neither am i. i'm not muslim. I'm just saying you are a complete moron for making a bias based on religion.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this quote confuses me.



> 11. Saudi Arabia's only permitted religion is:
> a. Dianetics or Jamaican weed-worship
> b. Islam including the old time favorite "Female Circumcision"


this means you hate saudi arabai, not muslims doesn't it?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

insomnia said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.
> ...


 well put.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Will the PFury community support me changing the

```
:hitler:
```
 emoticon to







????

:hitler:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Will the PFury community support me changing the
> 
> ```
> :hitler:
> ...


 lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Will the PFury community support me changing the
> 
> ```
> :hitler:
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Xenon said:


> LOL. Im voting for Bush.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> a. Dianetics or Jamaican weed-worship


 Where can I find this religion. I like the sound of it!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon, I'm extremely disapointed in you for allowing this. It's sickening dude


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Well since knowone else has the balls to give out any information on why they think islam is peaceful, I will give out some information on why the terrorists use Islam as a weapon: passages from the Quran:

"As for those who are slain in the cause of God... He will admit them to the Paradise He has made known to them." (47:8)

"Let those who would exchange the life of this world for the hereafter, fight for the cause of God; whether he dies or triumphs, we shall richly reward him. . .(47:8)

"Slay the idolaters wherever you find them. lie in ambush everywhere for them." (9:5)

"Those that make war against God and His apostle and spread disorder in the land shall be put to death or crucified or have their hands and feet cut off on opposite sides..." (5:34)

"Fight against such of those to whom the Scriptures were given... and do not embrace the true Faith, until they pay tribute out of hand and are utterly subdued." (9:29)

From the Hadith: lbn Haban in his Sahih, vol.14, p.529, narrates: Muhammad said, "I swear by Him who has my soul in his hands, I was sent to you with nothing but slaughter."


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

seems there are one or two people in this thread that need to get out a bit more... but im glad the majority of us have our heads on straight.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, thats right too Xenon. Although the Japanese sarin attack was just a cult thing, not christian.

The KKK is also considered a terrorist group in the United States and is banned. HEY! GUESS WHO KILLED AND LYNCHED INNOCENT BLACK PEOPLE?

THE KKK, WHITE CHRISTIANS. Now, should I put forth the same arguement you did? Okay.

Chrisitans are evil people. They kill women, children, men all innocent alike. The two greats wars, WW1 and WW2 consisted of mostly christian countries, including the USA, Canada, Britain, Russia, Germany, and more, resulting in the deaths of millions. To this day, many christians continue to kill people. This can be seen in the evidential wars in Europe such as the Russia/Chechnya war, hot spots in Bosnia, don't forget Kosovo of the former Yugoslavia where WHITE SLOVAK CHRISTIANS mass murdered innocent people, raped women and forced them out of their homes. Guess who they were killing? Muslims. Guess who interevened to stop the killing? The UN and the good old USA, the USA predominantly christian, bombing the f*ck out of Kosovo, and so we see Christian on Christian blood bath.

f*ck, do I need to continue to prove my point?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon, I'm extremely disapointed in you for allowing this. It's sickening dude


 why would he? he said


> lets have a positive debate here.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ysberg said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Im voting for Bush.


 Way to judge me. Ass.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Until someone can name a few things good about Islam, then Braveheart wins the debate IMO.
> ...


 Im not personally educated enough in the Muslim religion to know what they do, however, if theyre like most religions, Im sure they give back to their community.

For example, in my religion [Christianity], they have the Christian Children's Fund. Im sure youve seen it a million times on TV. My church, for example, gives back to its local community by helping under privledged kids get school supplies. Each of the members of the church [at their own discretion] takes a backpack and fills it with a bunch of school supplies in accordance to what they would need at a certain grade level which is labeled on it.

So religions do, do some good.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

why isn't :hitler: deffending his point?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon, I'm extremely disapointed in you for allowing this. It's sickening dude


Next time I need advice on what to *censor*, Ill be sure to get your input first. If you actually read where this thread is going, we are getting somewhere. Do you have anything to add or are you just going to sit on the sidelines grimmacing because _*gasp*_ not everyone thinks like you and XENON wont censor them...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Will the PFury community support me changing the
> 
> ```
> :hitler:
> ...


 Ill support you 1oo% on removel of that hitler emoticon


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

User said:


> Well since knowone else has the balls to give out any information on why they think islam is peaceful, I will give out some information on why the terrorists use Islam as a weapon: passages from the Quran:
> 
> "As for those who are slain in the cause of God... He will admit them to the Paradise He has made known to them." (47:8)
> 
> ...


 dude.. have you ever heard of an event called the crusades?..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Will the PFury community support me changing the
> ...


 removal?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Will the PFury community support me changing the
> ...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Sorry sp removal


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Godamn, User have you read the bible? Do you know how rhetorical it is? You're trying to pick on Islam and pull out quotes from the Qu'ran. Here is some quotes from the bible, it has the exact same kind of writings. To show you, here is an example.

A) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it
creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Leviticus 1: 9). The problem
is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them.
Should I smite them?

B) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned
in Exodus 21: 7. In this day & age, what would be a fair market
price for her?

C) I know I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is
in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15: 19-24). The
problem is how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women
take offense.

D) Leviticus 25: 44 states that I may own slaves, both male &
female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. 
A friend of mine claims this applies to Mexicans but not Canadians.
Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?

E) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath.
Exodus 35: 2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I
morally obligated to kill him myself?

F) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is
an abomination (Lev. 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than
homosexuality. I don't agree, can you settle this?

G) Leviticus 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar
of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I
wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20 or is
there some wiggle room here?

H) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including
the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly
forbidden by Leviticus 19:27. How should they die?

I) I know from Leviticus 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a
dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I
wear gloves?

J) My uncle has a farm. He violates Leviticus 19:19 by planting
two crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments
made of two different kinds of thread (cotton & polyester blend).
He tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary
that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together
to stone them? (Lev. 24: 10-16). Couldn't we just burn them to
death at a private family affair like we do with people who
sleep with their inlaws (Lev. 20: 14)?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

very well.


```
:braveheart:
```










LOLZ. ROFL!!!111


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i think everyone has almost reached a verdict now anyway.

Muslims aren't the evil ones, everyone is. Braveheart is hitler and there are more idiots and pussies on pfury than ever dreamt possible.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Xenon there is no point in arguing with him. He has no argument just hyped criticism and nothing with substance.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon, I'm extremely disapointed in you for allowing this. It's sickening dude
> ...


 I don't see a positive debate, I see people spreading their ignorance and wearing it on their sleeve like it's something to be proud of. How bad does this look on the pfury community? Am I honestly the only person here who's embarassed to be counted amongst such idiots and not only that but have it condoned and supported by the administrator of the sight? Now do not misconstrue this, I don't believe (and I hope I'm right) that Xenon holds the same beliefs as the thread starter but by allowing it to be open you're saying "It's ok to come on and say whatever racist/bigot/ignorant thing you'd like, don't worry about it" and that's fucked. I'm ashamed to even be a part of this community when this is representative of a fair number of people posting in this thread.

But hey man, next time someone says something to the extent that "all piranha owners are stupid ignorant assholes who only bought their fish because they're so vicious" we can point them to this thread to show what a shining example of intelligence this community is.

Braveheart you f*cking disgust me


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i live around a bunch of those kinda people dont takl to em or meet any of em but they

seem nice enough, even got one of there churchs or what ever you call it



> Which country started the slave trade?
> Which country started the second world war?


 if you tryin to say U.S. started

slavery then you awt to read a little further back in history.

and alittle of subject but wasnt alister crowly into this i think he even wrote some of it

http://www.freemasonrywatch.org/thenewage.html


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's no secret that christianity is, in fact, responsible for many unfortunate events in world history, but christianity has turned the corner and evolved past ignorance of religious extremists


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> very well.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 peacock aint gonna like that

thats one of his favorite smileys :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

In honor of this thread I have created a new emoticon.

Thanks Drew.


```
:waffle:
```


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Xenon said:


> ysberg said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 ass? i just say









That's my opinion


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i live around a bunch of those kinda people dont takl to em or meet any of em but they
> 
> seem nice enough, even got one of there churchs or what ever you call it
> 
> ...


 i thought england did lol, maybe i need to research.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i live around a bunch of those kinda people dont takl to em or meet any of em but they
> 
> seem nice enough, even got one of there churchs or what ever you call it
> 
> ...


 Lol.. well said freeze. I think its admirable that allthough you dont know much about the people (its 'mosque' btw), you still dont listen to the ignorant people that try to preach the hate.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Slavery has actually been on in the world for a long time. It was in Russia, South East Asia, basically the entire "Old World" was into slavery before the creation of the "New World".


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


What you are failing to realize it is not our job to use OUR beliefs to censor people.

Do I agree with the ideas Braveheart is saying? *NO. *

Is it my job to censor him simply because I and 98% of everyone else disagrees with him? *NO.*

Is it my job to close it if it doesnt "turn positive" and stays a flame war? *YES.*

The day I moderate people according to what I believe is the day I might as well throw this board in the trash.

I personally believe this reflects well on PFury. We have like 98% of the people telling him to "f off" and rejecting his discriminatory views...

EDIT:

*BTW, If you really want me to moderate according to MY beliefs... Ill start deleting all those pro-John Kerry posts now. Just gimme the word...







*


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> It's no secret that christianity is, in fact, responsible for many unfortunate events in world history, but christianity has turned the corner and evolved past ignorance of religious extremists


 holy hell dude.. i thought you were a stand up guy untill i have read your posts in this thread.. You just went and proved how iggnorant you really. are.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slylie said:


> [Lol.. well said freeze. I think its admirable that allthough you dont know much about the people (its 'mosque' btw), you still dont listen to the ignorant people that try to preach the hate.


im not all that edumacted in i differnet culturls but i know that there is the good the bad and the ugly

in all of em



> Slavery has actually been on in the world for a long time. It was in Russia, South East Asia, basically the entire "Old World" was into slavery before the creation of the "New World".


thats kinda what6 i was tryin to get at


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

all organized religion was created by governing bodies to help control the general populous


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Loved by some

Hated by others

Story of my life lol


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You got to understand people I'm not trying to bash Islam, nor am I wanting to bash Judism and Christianity (like some asses have already done in this thread) I'm just stating the facts that the terrorists use voilent passages in Islam to fight the jihad, abuse women, ect. These people are dedicated to destorying anyone are any nation that doesnt give in to Islam.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slylie said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > It's no secret that christianity is, in fact, responsible for many unfortunate events in world history, but christianity has turned the corner and evolved past ignorance of religious extremists
> ...


 why, because I said that christianity has evolved as a religion ?

my sincerest apologies, how "iggnorant" of me, indeed


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

when i think of the slave trade i think of the time when england was selling africans to america (i THINK thats how it happened) by the thousand. Please don't talk sh*t about me becuase i don't know as much about ancient asia as you do. I'm 16 ffs. I said the uk was responsible for the slavery, and its not my fault if you don't read exactly what i said before you start assuming things.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slylie said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > It's no secret that christianity is, in fact, responsible for many unfortunate events in world history, but christianity has turned the corner and evolved past ignorance of religious extremists
> ...


 theres still some pretty crazy christens out there taken out abortion clinics and sh*t


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You act like you don't censor anything here. Can I post pornography? Can I reandomly and without reason start calling someone a f****t and tell someone he sucks f****t dick if he asks how many fish he can keep in a 10 gallon tank? Can I post how to make a pipe bomb in the Lounge?

Obviously there are alot of things we aren't allowed to post, don't even try to pretend for half a second you don't censor people, if this were 100% free speach we wouldn't have moderators. I ASSUME that the reason you have these rules in place is to at least keep us semi respectable as a community, how do you think it looks to anyone who happens to see this thread on this forum's members in general?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

User said:


> You got to understand people I'm not trying to bash Islam, nor am I wanting to bash Judism and Christianity (like some asses have already done in this thread) I'm just stating the facts that the terrorists use voilent passages in Islam to fight the jihad, abuse women, ect. These people are dedicated to destorying anyone are any nation that doesnt give in to Islam.


 Dude.. pull your head out your ass, we arent bashing christianity, just trying to make a point that you cant blame someones religions for their actions.

.. seems you are too ignorant to make sence of anything said here.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

holy sh*t you are stupid, i was trying to let xenon own you but i have to say something. He said he DOES close threads if they are unproductive, but has left this one becuase it is a debate. Dumbass.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 f*ck i need that emoticon of the smiley banging its head agaist the wall..

*YOU SAID --> "It's no secret that christianity is, in fact, responsible for many unfortunate events in world history"*

how the hell is christianity (the religion) responsible for unfortunate events!!

ITS THE f*cking PEOPLE, NOT tHE fFUCKING RELIGION!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

I think this monkey is past its prime. Debate = done.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Obviously we have alot of sensitive babies online today that can't stand the fact that what I stated about the Quran passages is why muslim terrorists exist today.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah now its just going in circles and its annoying. ( ican't believe there are laready 4 pages)


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

slylie said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > It's no secret that christianity is, in fact, responsible for many unfortunate events in world history, but christianity has turned the corner and evolved past ignorance of religious extremists
> ...


 Before you start calling someone ignorant. Especially the use of that word, it might help if you spelled it right. IGNORANT is the correct spelling....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> You act like you don't censor anything here. Can I post pornography? Can I reandomly and without reason start calling someone a f****t and tell someone he sucks f****t dick if he asks how many fish he can keep in a 10 gallon tank? Can I post how to make a pipe bomb in the Lounge?


i would think most here were mature enough to have a positive debate

and censoring sh*t like porn and how to make a pipe bomb is just fine cause i wouldnt

want anyone here blownin there hand off while rubbin one out with the other, then what would

you do with the good hand gets tired.

censoring porn is a must cause it would just flood the place man you could go to www.titty for that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> You act like you don't censor anything here. Can I post pornography? Can I reandomly and without reason start calling someone a f****t and tell someone he sucks f****t dick if he asks how many fish he can keep in a 10 gallon tank? Can I post how to make a pipe bomb in the Lounge?
> 
> Obviously there are alot of things we aren't allowed to post, don't even try to pretend for half a second you don't censor people, if this were 100% free speach we wouldn't have moderators. I ASSUME that the reason you have these rules in place is to at least keep us semi respectable as a community, how do you think it looks to anyone who happens to see this thread on this forum's members in general?


 Your right. Pornography because I dont want sub-18 year olds viewing it. Thats an issue of law.

If you read my previous post I said, I think this reflects well on PFury because we have 98% (all but 3) telling this guy he is wrong and attempting to give him some kind of knowledge on the subject.

Now, the thread is quickly going in the negative direction and in danger of being closed, not because I dont believe in it, only because its now turning into a clusterfuck because people like you dont recognize an opportunity if it hits you on the forehead.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its hard to believe how stupid some 'adults' are. Feel the shame that i am ashamed of talking to you.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> holy sh*t you are stupid, i was trying to let xenon own you but i have to say something. He said he DOES close threads if they are unproductive, but has left this one becuase it is a debate. Dumbass.


 Is that an example of a productive post? Maybe your standards for what constitutes "productive" are much lower so you don't disapoint yourself every day you wake up but what exactly is being accomplished in this thread? If this is oh so productive, who's mind has been changed? Who's altered their views of Islam? And please, let someone inteligent respond to it, I'm not in the mood for "oh you're stupid, f*ck you, dumbass" etc.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

BraveHeart007 said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 lol, its one thing to blotch the spelling of something, its another to hit a key twice. if you look at sly's other posts, its pretty obvious that was the case.

btw, you spelled removal incorrectly. its not "removel".


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 i didnt know this was a spelling bee.

but since you have no valid points except to point out that i spelled ignorant with two g's, ill explain that iim typing on a laptop keyboard with retarded keys.. when i type too fast it often doubbles up on certain letters.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nm


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Twitcho,

Can I delete those John Kerry posts now? Cause I dont agree with them...

Oh wait, that means I can delete your drivel as well?!? Rock ON!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> nm


 thanks for reiterating exactly what I just said.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> its hard to believe how stupid some 'adults' are. Feel the shame that i am ashamed of talking to you.


 I wasn't even talking to you, you butt in and now you're ashamed? Are you honestly that stupid?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > holy sh*t you are stupid, i was trying to let xenon own you but i have to say something. He said he DOES close threads if they are unproductive, but has left this one becuase it is a debate. Dumbass.
> ...


 I will simply respond to this with a smilie befitting a man of your obvious sensitivity:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I believe the question of the thread has been answered, Islam isn't peaceful, if it was I wouldn't have been able to post violent passages from Quran. For those of you wanting to talk about the Bible, I dont see any christians threating to bomb Mecca.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slylie said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 fine !

"Christians", whatever.. You're the one who brought up the crusades, and I can add Spanish inquisition and lots of other things to that.. and now you're calling ME ignorant because I basically elaborated on what you began to say and missing my point completely


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this awt to be taken to the chat room so yall can use the *slap* sound


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > its hard to believe how stupid some 'adults' are. Feel the shame that i am ashamed of talking to you.
> ...


 lol this is actually realy funny becuase i didn't mention you atall, and honestly didn't mean you but you still assumed it was you. lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> this awt to be taken to the chat room so yall can use the *slap* sound


 you just started a world of sh*t and you dont even know it. lol

stay out of the chatroom with this debate!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 im saying that this entire time im just trying to say its wrong to blame a rrace or religion and all of its followers because of whhat a few people who follow that religion or are that race have done.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I will simply respond to this with a smilie befitting a man of your obvious sensitivity:


 Sincerly dude, f*ck you. If you're not concerned about how this reflects on the community then say it, don't act like a f*cking c*ck about it


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 The guilty tend to be quick to defend.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You act like you don't censor anything here. Can I post
> 
> Obviously there are alot of things we aren't allowed to post, don't even try to pretend for half a second you don't censor people, if this were 100% free speach we wouldn't have moderators. I ASSUME that the reason you have these rules in place is to at least keep us semi respectable as a community, how do you think it looks to anyone who happens to see this thread on this forum's members in general?


My turn Now ............:laugh:

Well I think that if people saw what you just posted , They would be pist

And if you wanted to do all those things as you suggested , im sure you would be banned .









If Mike censored half the sh*t I say , I wouldnt even be here ...









So IMO you have no argument towards X .........Sorry

As far as the post ..........Some poeple are very ignorant


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

what round have ya made it to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I will simply respond to this with a smilie befitting a man of your obvious sensitivity:
> ...


you still havnt given me authorization to delete all the pro-Kerry posts because I dont agree with them. I think any outward support of him reflects badly on the community. Can I delete them now?

Nobody can be so dense to not see the rhetorical point I am making...

.... or you can just continue to resort to excessive profanity out of frustration that you are being owned.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I will simply respond to this with a smilie befitting a man of your obvious sensitivity:
> ...


 this will not end well. lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is deffianetly an interesting thread, ignoring the fact that most disagree. However people are just repeating themselves and being bitchy so if you're not going to post something productive then please don't bother.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

elTwitcho=


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I find that graphic offensive.... therefore according to "Twitcho", I will use my "powah" to remove it.

Feel my wrath fockers...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You act like you don't censor anything here. Can I post pornography? Can I reandomly and without reason start calling someone a f****t and tell someone he sucks f****t dick if he asks how many fish he can keep in a 10 gallon tank? Can I post how to make a pipe bomb in the Lounge?
> 
> Obviously there are alot of things we aren't allowed to post, don't even try to pretend for half a second you don't censor people, if this were 100% free speach we wouldn't have moderators. I ASSUME that the reason you have these rules in place is to at least keep us semi respectable as a community, how do you think it looks to anyone who happens to see this thread on this forum's members in general?


 The only reason why your twitching is because it hits close to home. And defend all you want which Xenon encourages but the facts remain the facts.....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slylie said:


> im saying that this entire time im just trying to say its wrong to blame a rrace or religion and all of its followers because of whhat a few people who follow that religion or are that race have done.


 I am sure we can agree that no entire race/religion can be blamed for anything.. but those were very noticeable movements/influences, if you will, in Christianity that took place in middle ages.. same thing that goes in Islam in present day..


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a nice article for you to read, User.

Violence in the Bible and the Qur'an
A Christian Perspective

http://answering-islam.org.uk/Terrorism/violence.html

Maybe that will help you out.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i thought it was appropriate for the atmosphere and subject.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I find that graphic offensive.... therefore I will use my "powah" to remove it.


 Me too ......thanks for that


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Yes I'm being owned









If I'm frustrated it's because you're acting like an idiot. Someone brings up a concern about material on the site and you start name calling, posting emoticons and then going "lolz you ares teh own3d"?

Forget it man, I expected way too much out of you and I'll know better for next time. I said what I needed and I'll leave you to whatever other insightful and whitty emoticons you were going to post next.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

a new owned smiley perhaps :laugh:


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

slylie said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 Talking about the crusades or christian atrocities. Is nothing less then you deflecting the violence blatantly displayed, worldwide, by Muslims in the name of Allah. The suicide bombers cry, "God is great!" is indeed heard.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I will simply respond to this with a smilie befitting a man of your obvious sensitivity:
> ...


 I think its funny el twitcho earlier in the thread questions how productive it is to call others names and well....he does the same. Anyways...very entertaining thread!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

rediculous.
truth is usually offensive and not very PC
the usa is evolving to become more PC
bullshit...
there are bad and good in most things and most things are misused! because people are faulted. This includes religion/government and nay type of leadership. 
people include their selfishness into the ruling of otehr people(s). Sooo i conclude its wise to be smart enough to sift through the bullshit PC or not. If the truth is not PC o well. sift especially if you involve yourself in a religious orginization,are a cop or other so called authority. to avoide misusing it as some people do with religion ...im done.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Obviously you have never heard of the phrase, "lightening the mood". In an attempt to bring the topic back on course I was trying to do just that.... but since this topic is now awash... I will take your advice.



> I'll leave you to whatever other insightful and whitty emoticons you were going to post next.


It wasnt just my emoticons that were witty, my logic for leaving this thread open was, and is sound. Just because you cant grasp that concept doesnt make it wrong.

You have yet to answer my question... may I go ahead and delete all the Pro-Kerry advertisements?? Since I dont agree with them?


```
:twitcho:
```


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 please read my posts before responding to them.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

LOL


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> ```
> :twitcho:
> ```


 now dont take offense to that smiley eltwitcho i just thought seein how these types of thread

come up someone always gets owned, wasnt meant for you inparticular i was figurein

the code to be owned


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i want an emoticon now, i feel left out now theres














and


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

insomnia said:


> Here is a nice article for you to read, User.
> 
> Violence in the Bible and the Qur'an
> A Christian Perspective
> ...


 Thanks, but I dont need a European christian perspective on terrorism.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i want an emoticon now, i feel left out now theres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got one







also i allready told yall give me some hints on hobbys or work or something

that fits you and ill see if i can find something

sorry for the offtopic post use the pm wolf fish


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

I actually wouldnt mind the owning emoticon to be mine...lol i like the freaky shizzle umm wait i made a good point up there and now you guys are just gonna be like WTF LMAO!...who cares...i want a beer..thumbs up.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

if you guys dont mind...this is bullnannies and im gonna go out and get a philly cheesesteak and laugh with a friend about life. you guys can sit here masturdebating all day all you want lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...


 Dude it's all good, I don't take anything personally as far as insults go, I'd laugh if it were any other situation. The only reason I got upset is because I was expecting a better response from Xenon than... well f*ck I'm not getting into it dude. Don't worry about me being offended over that though, it's cool


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Uh, Ive been neck deep in this whole thread pointing out Christian/other religions atrocities.... what thread have you been reading!?!? What were your postive contributions?

Thats right.... just bitching and moaning... why did you stop? The violin is still playing..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Of course you have


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i agree with thIS..and intelligent person is usually fullof personality and may even appearto be immature. just because someone may make a joke on a serious topic doesnt mean he isnt intelligent. In fact individual expression is a good sign or intelligence. there is a seperation between intellect purely and personality dont just judge someones responces if it involves joking...as stupid because youre discounting and forgetting about the fact a person has a personality lol i mean maybe im getting too complicated here guys but i believe in the ability to enjoy life even in serious circumstances. joke away man i ratehr think we should all just end this shizata nd go out and do something fun but thats just me. maybe thats stupid but i dont consider PROVING myself on the internet to people who are judging me to begin with as very worthwhile.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Of course you have





ElTwitcho said:


> Forget it man, I expected way too much out of you and I'll know better for next time. I said what I needed and I'll leave you to whatever other *insightful and whitty emoticons *you were going to post next.


Case in point. Obviously comments made by someone incapable of coming up with any form of insightful or coherent reasoning behind your attacks on me.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

if i was in xenons position i would have just abused my power and banned you from this entire website.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If I were you I'd have given up on trying to be included in an argument where nobody cares what you have to say a long time ago.

Xenon - No, comments made by someone who realizes there's no point wasting time on you anymore.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> If I were you I'd have given up on trying to be included in an argument where nobody cares what you have to say a long time ago.
> 
> Xenon - No, comments made by someone who realizes there's no point wasting time on you anymore.


So does that mean I can delete all the pro-Kerry posts because I dont believe in their content? Does that mean I can censor everything based on MY beliefs?

Or will you continue to avoid this rhetorical question and the inevitable logical flogging you will recieve?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

slylie said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


this is not a few people or factions it is entire countries! IRAN for one, Syria for another....Shall i name more?

The reason a non muslim would be tolerant to Islam is so that person can be neutral.

And to stand by just watching in a neutral manner all non muslim men women and children being killed in the name of Islam and crying "Allah is great!"

Is a sympathizer

And to all you sympathizers....since you like to defend your position out of political correctness instead of out of truth and facts.

Do some due dilgence on Islam and how it came into being
And youll see that this cult of the moon god called Allah encourages violence and death to non muslims around the world. Youll find enough of the history of the life of Mohammed, written by both Muslims and non-Muslims, that he was a violent man, a man of JIHAD" And a man of greed had amassed fabulous wealth for himself, his family, and his tribe by looting caravans and Jewish settlements.

And like any good follower they want to follow in there leaders footsteps. So thus we have most dangerous religion that breeds and supports terroism locally and worldwide....

So discover like so many millions have done. That Islam is one, if not the #1 most dangerous problem facing non muslims in our world today...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No you're missing the point. I'm not discussing this with you anymore because it would be an exercise in inanity. Feel free to think that means you've won/are smarter/whatever because I don't care dude. If you can't tell the difference between a pro-kerry opinion piece and a racist rant then you don't have the capacity to have an intelligent discussion on the matter anyway.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> No you're missing the point. I'm not discussing this with you anymore because it would be an exercise in inanity. Feel free to think that means you've won/are smarter/whatever because I don't care dude. If you can't tell the difference between a pro-kerry opinion piece and a racist rant then you don't have the capacity to have an intelligent discussion on the matter anyway.


A rascist rant? Are you kidding me? The opinion that Islam is a dangerous religion is an opinion widely shared in the US today. It is an opinion that should be heard, and hopefully defeated wherever it arises. What if Martin Luther King felt that the issue of civil rights shouldnt be confronted, instead swept under the rug because .... sssshhhh ... nobody wants to talk about it... Its not PC enough..









Did you smell the fires from the Pentagon from your backyard? Did you feel the horror of standing next to 15 acres of wasteland, caused by people in the name of this religion? Did you know people that died, were murdered, by people in the name of this religion?

It is natural that just 3 years later people still feel rage toward this religion. Why dont you use this opportunity, instead of trying to sweep it under the rug and avoid the issue. Use the opportunity to give the people who still have these feelings an alternative?

Oklohoma City
Sarin Attack in Japan
KKK
Slave Trade
Nazis
Kamikazes
Isreals revenge attacks
(other acts brought up in this thread)

All "terrorist" acts committed by non-Muslims.

Oh I forgot.... since its sensitive... we cant talk about it... lets just pretend it doesnt exist. Just delete it, change it, censor it, whatever. Just as long as people dont have to face the truth.

All better?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, I told you I'm not discussing this with you. I told you several times


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Dude, I told you I'm not discussing this with you. I told you several times


 Because you have nothing to discuss. Your point has been effectively invalidated.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No, because you don't discuss like an adult. You can't expect someone to sit there and take several posts bursting with stupidity and then indulge you when you're ready to act like a big boy. If you'd have started with that post we could have had a discussion, you didn't and I'm not discussing it with you as a result.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> I'm not discussing it with you as a result.


Your decision not to discuss is actually based out of the fact I will logically hand you your ass on a platter. It makes no difference, you are not fooling anyone by hiding this in your insults. I reiterate my point. You have nothing to discuss because I have already destroyed your argument. Dont step up to the plate if you arent gonna swing, big man.

With that this thread has been effectively derailed. IBTL


----------

